# who is going to New Boston



## Goatzrule

I want to know who on Goat Spot is going to the New Boston ADGA show in NH on June 1st. I am and I have an idea of some others.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me me me!!  I can't wait!


----------



## Goatzrule

Me tooo! Its going to be fun


----------



## Ryann

Has anyone gotten the paperwork yet? I am still waiting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had talked to Mary the beginning of this past week and she said she would be sending entry forms out this week I think.. Soon any way


----------



## Ryann

I have to decide who to bring!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm bring all my does minus Snappy (who's sold) and Mazie..


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Anyone wanna bring me? I don't think I'll win you any ribbons but I can keep your goats company in the trailer


----------



## Goatzrule

Hahaha yeah sure come on up we would love to see ya'


----------



## Ryann

so I am still trying to decide who to bring and would like to bring a couple 3 month old doelings but don't really want to shave them down it is still cold at night...do you have to shave kids that young?


----------



## VincekFarm

They tend to do better if you don't shave them that young.


----------



## Ryann

so I don't have to shave them? just make sure they are nice and clean and hooves clipped?


----------



## VincekFarm

If they're 3 months I wouldn't shave them, they'll be stressed out enough being at the show and if it's cold at the show they will hunch in the showring. It also makes them usually look alot smaller than their unshaved competitors which takes away from their length sometimes.

Just make sure they are ragged looked and hooves and trimmed.


----------



## VincekFarm

*are not ragged looking


----------



## Frosty

I am going. Bringing the two does I got from Skyla. I am having problems with gadget getting her to lead with show collar. Twist her neck up in air til she gets out of it. Little brat.


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm taking Honey BooBoo and Celestial.

Frosty, sometimes at home they act rotten and when you get to the show they are fine.


----------



## Ryann

I think I am bringing 6 Erica you will get to see some of Mavericks new girlfriends! I have some of our 4H kids who want to show them for me to practice does anyone know if that is allowed? Or do I have to show them myself?


----------



## HerdQueen

Ryann anyone can show them. I have even seen a 2 y/o show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm taking six too 

I agree with Erica on Gidget Frosty  I have some who are like that


----------



## Frosty

I don't know she is sure a stubborn one. Maybe I ain't doing it right. lol. I think part of it is she don't want to leave the other goats.


----------



## HerdQueen

If anyone needs a hand let me know, Im just taking 2 dry yearlings.


----------



## Ryann

And my new boy Maverick  I know he can't be shown but he will stun all the girls their with his handsomeness!


----------



## HerdQueen

Lol


----------



## Ryann

you know he's gonna love being the only buck there with all those girls!


----------



## Goatzrule

oh i bet. And Paradise. She is going to love all the people.


----------



## Goatzrule

oh and I am taking 2 milkers. One in the 2-3 year old and another that is going into 3-5. Cant wait to meet you guys!


----------



## Ryann

my doelings aren't weened yet they are not going to be impressed by being separated from their moms for that much time so that Snickers and Sparkle can have a full udder...and I haven't gotten a good fill on the girls yet this year since I'm letting the kids have it....and Sparkle is a FF so I have got to get the milking machine out this weekend and get her used to it so she isn't freaking out at milk out! UGGGHHH now I am stressing out and the show is over a week away!


----------



## sassykat6181

Good luck everyone! I'll be at the sunny sisters show June 14th. Never shown before and I'm bringing 4 goats  guess I better start teaching them to walk lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Erica  if anyone needs help let me know  I have no jr Nigerians.. My milkers are a yearling, *possibly* a two year old, and two three year olds..  then my LaManchas.


----------



## Ryann

just re-read my post and I am losing it Sparkle isn't going to the show Scarlett is! boy this is going to be a long week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> I don't know she is sure a stubborn one. Maybe I ain't doing it right. lol. I think part of it is she don't want to leave the other goats.


Most times when you have other goats out with them they are better behaved.. Don't worry, you'll get to see Willow's mom act like a total BEAST! :lol: I've been fighting with her every time I take her out.. -_- I'm thinking I won't be showing her next year.. Which would be a putty as she is a lovely doe!


----------



## Goatzrule

I just need to do the worst part a finish shaving necks. :GAAH: But other then that mom is going to be showing the FF. So I only have two for sure classes. It's getting closer!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate necks and heads! 

I have to do touch ups on Puffy, clip Mazie(will do that tomorrow) and tattoo and clip Jubilee.. (Tattooing her Sunday, clipping her Tuesday..) and then just udders on show day morning


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm just grateful to only have to clip 2. But I do have to clip them.


----------



## Goatzrule

as it get closer I just get more panicked with all the things i still need to do.


----------



## Ryann

it needs to stop raining I still have 2 does to clip!
got the tattoos done in the rain last night....I know should have done them long ago..hope I can get the extra ink off them!


----------



## sassykat6181

^ use baby wipes


----------



## Frosty

Skyla I will bring my clippers so you can repair my goof ups for me. lol. I am excited but so much to do. I wanted to check their tattoos and make sure they were okay do you think they would let me look in their ears. No way. I know they are probably alright I am just a worry wart.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Good luck to all of you, and have fun!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> it needs to stop raining I still have 2 does to clip!
> got the tattoos done in the rain last night....I know should have done them long ago..hope I can get the extra ink off them!


Baby wipes.. But still.. Not a big deal.. Last year I got one of the kids I bought tattooed there  she had a green butt and got green on my other does lol! All was well.  not a huge deal


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> Skyla I will bring my clippers so you can repair my goof ups for me. lol. I am excited but so much to do. I wanted to check their tattoos and make sure they were okay do you think they would let me look in their ears. No way. I know they are probably alright I am just a worry wart.


Sounds good  I'm sure you did good though 

Maybe lol!! Pin them between your legs and hold their head against one of your legs then check them  and then switch sides and do it again. But they are only yearlings so in sure they are fine 

Oh, and I'll bring my little X Pen for you and I'll have it set up and ready for you next to us if you want


----------



## Ryann

skyla what do you bring to pen them up? I don't have a truck that weekend so going to load the girls in dog crates in my jeep and my moms car...not sure how its all gonna fit...didn't even think of how to contain them once there....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a 6x8 chain link dog kennel that I'm going to bring for my girls.. I have dog X Pens that I've used in the past.. Plus, if you get their early enough, they have pens you can use. I'll bring my other extra X Pen if you want  not sure how many you will be able to fit in it though.. They aren't very big..


----------



## Ryann

that would be great thank you I am bringing my dogs wire cage for the two doelings..they won't have a ton of room for play but will be cooler than the plastic crates and will keep them from getting a chance to nurse I will also have 3 4-h kids who can hold them on leashes if we have to


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok  I'll have my farm sign up so you'll know who I am  

Erica, one of the pens is the same one we let you use for your escaping kids last year.. How many does do you think will fit? I don't remember how big it is :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is my sign.. Its not very big but so you know


----------



## Ryann

thank you so much! I will have to get a couple for next year...wouldn't be a bad idea for the fairs either you should have seen the size of the holes in the pen they expected me to put 4 month old doelings in last year at Cheshire Fair...we found some other pannels and made it work but I don't think they were thinking how much smaller the nigerians are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem  
I found one of mine on Craig's List dirt cheap and the other was given to us..

Yah I know LOL! Same here, I had to put mine on one side of my pen at Stratham fair so my kid couldn't get out lol!


----------



## Ryann

I am getting really excited about the show and even more excited that I get to meet and bring Maverick home. I don't think I will be the one showing off my girls this year though I have 3 4-H girls that want the practice, but thats ok I will get to soak it all in and play with my new little boy!


----------



## HerdQueen

Gosh Skyla I don't know. 4? Those kids were so naughty! Glad you were there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'll have to pull them out today and see lol!

They were! :laugh:

At the Sunny Sisters show, Addie had a kid that would get out of it's pen, walk around then hop back in! LOL! My sister went to catch it like three times and it ran back in each time!


----------



## Frosty

Wow what a day. I clipped both gidget and willow and trimmed their hoofs today. Got to do repair work on them tomorrow tho. Boy I don't know what has gotten into Gidget but she is having nothing to do with the clippers and especially on her belly. I gave up for today we both had enough. Any suggestions on bellys and heads greatly appreciated. She is goning to be awful to milk and I have always rubbed her belly and such hoping it would be helpful when she was in milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The clippers tickle I'm sure.. Mine are not fans of the belly, legs and head lol! Try maybe holding her against a wall and holding a leg up to do her belly.
And with heads I pin the between my legs and do what I can.. I did my girl Mazie today and missed spots.. And I'm not fighting with her more so that's how it's staying LOL!


----------



## HerdQueen

When I'm clipping when someone gets a little wild where I'm clipping I'll go to another spot for a minute, then sneak it back to spot again.


----------



## Goatzrule

For our pens, the two milkers are going into a pen that the show is providing and for my baby Paradise she is going into a bunny pen that we got when Olivia had bunnies. I still need to clip Ellie's belly, thank goodness Olivia and mom are doing December. I've been working with Paradise so mom can hold her on her side with out a huge struggle and she seem pretty fine and I have a lot of confidence with the time I've put into her. She can almost set her self up (i have not taken her off the treats for that one yet).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kelsie, is your sister bringing her doe?

Are y'all doing the best three class? I signed up for it and would like to be sure others are too! :lol: I don't think they did it last year cause there was only like two breeders and they opted out.. Maybe that was Sunny Sisters though.. I don't remember.. :/ lol!


----------



## Frosty

Okay Skyla what do you think. Also a picture of my frizzles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think you did a great job!!  :stars:

And those are some ADORABLE chicks!!


----------



## Frosty

I forgot to add I didn't get gidgets face. It wasn' that the clippers were tickling her it was the noise. My daughter stood by her head and talked to her and she did good til I got to the head that is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... My guys hate the head too.. :roll: drama queens  :laugh:


----------



## Ryann

Hey guys I really screwed up I sold Scarletts buckling a few weeks ago but her doeling was still nursing and with the rain and my RA I was postponing starting to milk this year..well last weekend when she got her haircut she looked great nice even udder and I thought all was good..until today when I separated her doeling to start miliking tonight and realized she has completely dried up on one side. After a 8 hour fill I got two tiny squirts there is almost no udder tissue left it is dried up the other side looks great and was happy she has nice orrifices...should I even bother bringing her next weekend I know she won't do well since her udder looks awful...also should I continue milking the side with milk or just separate the doeling completly and let her dry up so it has a chance of coming in even next year??? I just don't know what to do and feel awful that one of the 4-Hers won't have a doe in milk for the fair season


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not sure if drying her up completely will keep her even or not.. That's a real bummer  

As to bringing her.. It probably isn't worth it.. Unless you just want to bring her for fun..


----------



## Ryann

I am still trying to make up my mind about bringing her but am leaning towards it...even though she won't have a chance her and the 4-Her will gain the show experience....Feel awful that I didn't notice it in time to correct it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I did last year with my dry doe  I let my little sister take her just for the experience  she placed last, but still had fun


----------



## Goatzrule

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Kelsie, is your sister bringing her doe?
> 
> Are y'all doing the best three class? I signed up for it and would like to be sure others are too! :lol: I don't think they did it last year cause there was only like two breeders and they opted out.. Maybe that was Sunny Sisters though.. I don't remember.. :/ lol!


Mom is going to be showing December for Olivia because we do not have enough room to bring Olivia and fit the dog create. But yes December is coming.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So only two does in milk? 

Do you know if Brenda is coming or not yet?


----------



## Goatzrule

I am not going to be able to go to sunny sisters we have something to do that day. But mom is trading that show for the ADGA AND the 4-H show in Sandwich! I think it was a good trade on my part.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> I am not going to be able to go to sunny sisters we have something to do that day. But mom is trading that show for the ADGA AND the 4-H show in Sandwich! I think it was a good trade on my part.


That stinks,
But sandwich will be fun  I may bring some for the ADGA show  still thinking on it


----------



## Goatzrule

Grrr! I was just talking to her and forgot to ask. Yes only two. Abby didn't get bred this year. I dont think they like the buck but I was really hoping to get a couple kids out of Jazz and Abby


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I've been meaning to text Sarah, so it will give me a reason to do so now 

Ah 

That's a bummer.


----------



## Goatzrule

Though I sorta want to try him with Paradise but I also want to try Merlin before he gets too old, and Coconut, and Merlin's son.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think Merlin would be the best choice for her..  I wish I could use him again myself!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah. Though Brenda is no longer doing drive way breedings with him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah it is. He is such a good buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure is a nice boy! I'm glad I got to use him a few times and got a few does


----------



## Goatzrule

I hope i still might be able too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Coconut and Coal are nice too though


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes they are we got three babies out of Coconut and Ellie. They are really nice I have one for sale and I hope someone buys her who shows. And Olivia has two Doelings out of Coal and December.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes what about you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do you mean?


----------



## Goatzrule

Do you have any kids out of one of them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, no, I used Peanut, Coconut's brother last year.. But we sold all the kids (you will get to see two of them at the show) and I haven't used Brenda's goats in two years.. A friend if ours owns Peanut and let us use him, and now we have our own bucks.


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah I know I met Joy at the fair.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Yeah I know I met Joy at the fair.


Yep  
She has one of my Merlin daughters  and the doe kid they got this year from her and Peanut looks really nice


----------



## Goatzrule

Didnt she have one from Oliver, too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, our first two doe were out of him. Her does one is out of Merlin and the other is out of a buck a friend of ours owned.


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh thats cool. They were pretty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are  

Only a few more days guys! So exciting!!  I just have to pack up the vehicles now


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm hoping my last doe either kids tomorrow or waits until after the weekend. I really want to come!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh i hope you can come


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you can make it Katrina!  would be great to meet you sooner the Sunny Sisters


----------



## HerdQueen

It would be awesome if you went Katrina 

I still have to clip! I think I'm running behind a little.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just finished clipping mine today.. Now I have to give them all a bath!


----------



## HerdQueen

Looks like today may finally be warm enough to clip! I am so thankful its only 2. I'm dreading it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: if you were a bit closer and I didn't have to work, I would come do it for you


----------



## sassykat6181

Well deltas ligs are totally firm. So not tonight. It would be nice to go Sunday, it is my birthday after all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool! Well Happy early Birthday!  

Sunny Sisters is on my dad's birthday  lol


----------



## Ryann

One more day! Cannot wait! Baths today! And I get Maverick tomorrow!


----------



## HerdQueen

I am not doing baths. No way! Honey BooBoo beat the crap out of me clipping her. Wild! Then Celestial was an angel. I got 98% done and it poured on our heads. So I have to finish her.

So really if anyone needs a hand with their animals besides yearling dry nigerians let me know. I'm the one with the baby.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
I need to do baths too.. I was going to do it yesterday.. But I had to work and when I got home my sister bailed on me and then it started raining  
So today it is!

You can show my phyco yearling or 3yr old!  I'll hold the baby  :laugh:


----------



## Ryann

I am only bringing the JR does  Snickers is looking amazing but has developed a staph infection on her udder...it is clearing but not going to expose anyone's goats... this is so disapointing she is my favorite and i think my best doe  and like I said earlier I accidently let one side of Scarletts udder dry up  so she isn't going either... I will be bringing two 3 month olds (midnite and sky), a 10 month old (Sabrina), Mischief who is a year and due next month, and Yogi who is almost two but dry. Oh well I will be much more attentive to their udders next year and will bring them then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer  
Sorry about your Sr girls


----------



## HerdQueen

Ryann it happens! Just don't be hard on yourself. 

While being pregnant and now with newborn I let a lot of things slide with my critters, and now they are hog wild, and act like they have no clue how to walk. Celeste actually bit my mom(in her defense I think she is in heat, and mom was told not to handle her)she drew blood. BooBoo who has been shown since weeks old is a maniac. To bad she isnt a cow because I wanted to use nose leads on her and cure her of her major malfunction. Hopefully when she gets to the show she remembers what it is she is supposed to do.

Booboo who is the herd princess, after beating the crap out of me, and after acting like I was flaying her ran out into the pasture. And don't you know all those does ran up to her and kissed her and consoled her and I got shot the dirtiest looks. B R A T


----------



## ThreeHavens

Ryann said:


> I am only bringing the JR does  Snickers is looking amazing but has developed a staph infection on her udder...it is clearing but not going to expose anyone's goats... this is so disapointing she is my favorite and i think my best doe  and like I said earlier I accidently let one side of Scarletts udder dry up  so she isn't going either... I will be bringing two 3 month olds (midnite and sky), a 10 month old (Sabrina), Mischief who is a year and due next month, and Yogi who is almost two but dry. Oh well I will be much more attentive to their udders next year and will bring them then!


Don't kick yourself! I had a round of staph, and a teat cut this year to deal with. Thank God, no mastitis. It's no fun, but it happens. I'll tell you what, Tea tree oil is a miracle worker, and don't scrub the udder when you wash it - dab it. Busy Bee is prone to some staph pimples so I may add tea tree oil to the udder wash from now on/when it starts out.



HerdQueen said:


> Booboo who is the herd princess, after beating the crap out of me, and after acting like I was flaying her ran out into the pasture. And don't you know all those does ran up to her and kissed her and consoled her and I got shot the dirtiest looks. B R A T


Oh, of course! What a royal brat. :lol:


----------



## Ryann

Thank you both I have severe R/A and was postponing starting to milk this year due to a bad flare up...just did not notice in time...Feeling a little better now and milking....so I am on top of getting these issues cleared up. I am going to dry Scarlett off and hope that her udder comes in even next year. I know these things happen it is just frustrating when they are in such good condition and look great this year except their darn udders! So glad I was able to start milking I missed my fresh milk there is really nothing like it!


----------



## HerdQueen

Danielle its not like she is a kid! Most breeders would have kidded her out already. I breed to kid at 2.


----------



## HerdQueen

Ryann my mom does too. She will be there tomorrow. I pray you don't go through the things she has.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> Ryann it happens! Just don't be hard on yourself.
> 
> While being pregnant and now with newborn I let a lot of things slide with my critters, and now they are hog wild, and act like they have no clue how to walk. Celeste actually bit my mom(in her defense I think she is in heat, and mom was told not to handle her)she drew blood. BooBoo who has been shown since weeks old is a maniac. To bad she isnt a cow because I wanted to use nose leads on her and cure her of her major malfunction. Hopefully when she gets to the show she remembers what it is she is supposed to do.
> 
> Booboo who is the herd princess, after beating the crap out of me, and after acting like I was flaying her ran out into the pasture. And don't you know all those does ran up to her and kissed her and consoled her and I got shot the dirtiest looks. B R A T


I know those looks!! :ROFL:

Ah.. I have a few major brats too! Brook is three years old now and STILL flails herself around like a nut!


----------



## Ryann

HerdQueen said:


> Ryann my mom does too. She will be there tomorrow. I pray you don't go through the things she has.


Thank you, I am already on a couple disease modifying anti rheumatic drugs, the chemo drug Methotrexate and biologic injections we are trying to keep in in enough control that it doesn't cause too much further damage to my joints...sucks but you do what you have to. My mom also has it and my 25 year old sister was just diagnosed...seems to be running in our family  I hope your mom is doing ok


----------



## HerdQueen

My mom has had it for years. She used to see the head rheumatologist at DHMC. He told her RA is a disease of fire and ashes, you are in the ashes phase. You don't need to come back anymore. And he left the room. She now sees a rheumatologist in new London, and she is the best she has been in years. When you see my mom remember she is only 62.

It does run in ours too. I have other antibody diseases. Ridiculous!


----------



## sassykat6181

What time is the show tomorrow?


----------



## Goatzrule

it starts at 8:30 I believe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8:30-9 but they start late often enough lol!


----------



## VincekFarm

I just want to wish everyone good luck at the show tomorrow! I hope everyone places well and has fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Natasha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I told my mom I was wearing my PJs there and would change into my show cloths after we got set up and what not.. She said "well everyone will recognize you!" :ROFL: so true! Now I have to for sure! :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

Ohh i will too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Ohh i will too!


Oh good! I won't be the only one :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Frosty

I am all packed up and ready to load the goats in the morning and go. We are going for fun cause my two girls have minds of their own and won't do a thing they are surpose to. So fun for us and a little expierence. Can't wait to see you all there. Skyla I am bring my gear for you to do repair work lol. Hope I can find you.. See ya all in morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure they will behave a bit better there  and they are young still, a lot of the jr does will be acting up lol!

Ok sounds good  
We will have our farm sign up and I'll be wearing red plaid PJ pants  lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

Madelyn is wearing her PJs too! Lol

Frosty my girls are completely nuts! Complete with biting, throwing themselves, and screaming.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah for Jammie's!! 

Mine will be too I'm sure! :roll:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yay! Itsssss today!


----------



## Goatzrule

Ill be wearing Kermit The Frog pj's!


----------



## goathiker

Have fun guys, I wish I could come. I'd wear my Grinch PJs.
Good luck to everyone :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Jill! 

LOL! We would be quite the bunch! :laugh:

Talk to y'all later! :wave:


----------



## sassykat6181

On my way!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

oh That was soooo fun. It was really nice meeting all of you. oh and I learned Paradise is good with 4 year olds :wink:


----------



## Goatzrule

Is anyone home yet?


----------



## HerdQueen

Yes and exhausted!


----------



## Goatzrule

I hear ya


----------



## VincekFarm

Hmm, I wonder where the Nigerian people are... oh yes, that's them all in brightly colored PJ's. 

... How did everyone do!?!?


----------



## Ryann

I am so tired! Maverick is not a happy camper  but he will settle in soon...I keep going out to comfort him and he settles for a bit and then starts screaming again  I haven't had a new baby (besides the ones born here and dam raised) in forever I forgot that sad little cry. It was great meeting you all today!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats great Ryann he sure is a cutie! My first Milker Ellie she was really nerves and she had her back raised up so she didnt look good at all but did not come in last. December came in 4th out of 5. And Paradise was the youngest and I am sure she would do better once she matures more.


----------



## Ryann

Midnite and Sky my 3 month olds were 2nd and 3rd out of 4, There were 13 goats in the 12 to 24 month group Mischief placed 5th and she refused to walk! and Yogi was 12th....Not a bad day for our first ADGA show  I am very proud of our 4-H kids as well they did a great job!


----------



## sassykat6181

It was a good show. I'm glad I came up to watch. 

I certainly thought paradise did a lot better than some others in her class. 

It's a bit discouraging to see the same farms take all the classes
 their goats are nice, but I saw better ones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew!! Long day! It was great to see you all! And to meet you Katrina and Ryann 

Our girls places decently besides the young milkers and 8 week old kid.. They need some more maturing  

Katrina, I agree.. Mostly with the Nigerians.. The other breeds, not so much.. If it was the same breeder taking all the classes they were nice goats! (I really liked the guys goats who cleaned up the Alpine classes! :drool: ) 
It's too bad.. But, I had fun none the less!  and it was a great day!  

Can't wait for the 14th!! Sunny Sisters is a fun show!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very happy to say that Promise's sister took Grand, and their niece took reserve(she was an int. kid)!!  very happy about that!  plus a few other of their nieces already have their dry legs from last weekend  (also int. kids!) woot woot!!


----------



## VincekFarm

That is great!  Who took Grand for the Nigerians? 
Was there one or two rings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've got some pretty good pics of Ellie for you Natasha  just have to upload them tomorrow 

This dragonfly doe:
http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/GoatPages/Abyssinian.html

And only one ring


----------



## sassykat6181

Goatzrule said:


> oh That was soooo fun. It was really nice meeting all of you. oh and I learned Paradise is good with 4 year olds :wink:


Colbie had a great day! She passed out as soon as we got in the truck. Thanks for being so good with her


----------



## Frosty

Boy what a long day but was fun. Learned a lot and hope to be more ready for the next one. Glad to meet everyone and not sure I can remember all lol. My two acted up all day long. I had to keep them separate most of the day. Not use to tight quarters and being pinned up. Also first time they have traveled. I didn't expect much of them but was happy to get the expierence in. Now time to crash for the night..


----------



## Trickyroo

Sure sounds like everyone had a great time at the show 
So nice that a lot of you were able to meet up too !
Congrats everyone


----------



## sassykat6181

It was great to put faces with names!


----------



## HerdQueen

It was a good day. It did feel a bit like a popularity contest with the Nigerians. But what can you do? You just keep smiling and plugging away. 

It was nice to meet new friends, and visit with those I already had the pleasure of meeting. 

Ryann, Brandon was happy to hear Eleanor and daughters are in such a great home. 

Katrina, thanks again for holding Madelyn for me! Colbie is a beautiful little girl. And so sweet letting me know we were welcome at your home anytime.

Frosty, I hope to see you at more shows. Your girls looks great. They seems to lead really well!

Kelsie, you seemed to enjoy yourself! Your little kid is so cute! Keep up the good work we'll see you soon.

And Miss Skyla, I already gave you the business yesterday. Your Manchies are beautiful, you know what would make them perfect? Ears hehehehe


----------



## Goatzrule

sassykat6181 said:


> Colbie had a great day! She passed out as soon as we got in the truck. Thanks for being so good with her


You are so welcome. I m glad she like Paradise. I didn't know how she would take to new people but thankfully they were both great. She can come and visit anytime.

It was very fun. I very never meet some of the ND farms, and I found bucks for 2016 breeding.


----------



## Goatzrule

sassykat6181 said:


> It was a good show. I'm glad I came up to watch.
> 
> I certainly thought paradise did a lot better than some others in her class.
> 
> It's a bit discouraging to see the same farms take all the classes
> their goats are nice, but I saw better ones


I wished Paradise would have done better, but she was the youngest in her class and unfortunately the judge didn't over look that fact. I will most likely be going to an ADGA show or two in VT. And hopefully she will mature and grow into herself before then.
But if it was an obedience class then yes, she probably would have won.


----------



## Ryann

I thought my two were the youngest in that class?? They were are just barely 3 months born February 28th.


----------



## Ryann

Erica I am going to try to get together some pictures of them for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Erica, do you remember what place Promise took? I want to say 6th or 7th but I don't remember! Lol! There was like what 4 more behind her too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> I wished Paradise would have done better, but she was the youngest in her class and unfortunately the judge didn't over look that fact. I will most likely be going to an ADGA show or two in VT. And hopefully she will mature and grow into herself before then.
> But if it was an obedience class then yes, she probably would have won.


Don't worry, mine didn't do quite as well as I had hoped either  it all depends on the judge.

I have higher hopes for the Sunny sisters show next weekend 

Hopefully she will do well in VT for you  I wish I could make it there too.. But I can't


----------



## Goatzrule

We should keep updating for those shows as well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be sure to post updates on it


----------



## Goatzrule

good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> You are so welcome. I m glad she like Paradise. I didn't know how she would take to new people but thankfully they were both great. She can come and visit anytime.
> 
> It was very fun. I very never meet some of the ND farms, and I found bucks for 2016 breeding.


where you going for 2016 and next year?


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh that judge for Sandwich was there. She shows NDs and she has beautiful goats. She came in first with one of her girls though I don't think she won in grand. She hasn't owned a goat in 26 years and she just bought a few from a really, really good farm in VT.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Oh that judge for Sandwich was there. She shows NDs and she has beautiful goats. She came in first with one of her girls though I don't think she won in grand. She hasn't owned a goat in 26 years and she just bought a few from a really, really good farm in VT.


I don't know who judged at sandwich.. Barb Norcross?


----------



## HerdQueen

I think your right Skyla. I think she should have placed higher. Not just because I'm your friend, but because she should have placed higher.


----------



## HerdQueen

Kelsie, that is Barb Norcross. Her FF phobe placed first in her class she is from Willowmoon farm, and I cant remamber her dry yearlings name but also from Willowmoon Farm she placed first in the class and reserve grand under Dragonfly Farm. Barb used to have one of the best Togg herd in the country many moons ago.


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh thats great. she is an amazing judge. Good thing you told me cuz I wanted to find her and she has the bucks I am looking to breed my girls to.


----------



## Goatzrule

http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ourgoats/bucks.html
Is this her website?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I think your right Skyla. I think she should have placed higher. Not just because I'm your friend, but because she should have placed higher.


My mom said she thinks 7th too.. with four or five behind her..

It was a large class.. I think she did pretty well but I think she was nicer then a few of them that placed ahead of her... Oh well  I just wish I could get her to Sunny Sisters! 
I was going to try and see if I could shove her in a crate LOL! but no way will she fit! and I didnt put her on my HC for that reason


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ourgoats/bucks.html
> Is this her website?


no, that is Sharon's site from Willow Moon. But that is the farm she got her Nigis from 

and Woot woot! I was right it was her! LOL!
Is she judging Sandwich again this year anyone know?
I know she is judging one of the rings at Sunny Sisters.. She was the first judge I showed under.. I liked her contrary of what I was told before hand lol


----------



## HerdQueen

Kelsie Barb doesnt have a website. Willow moon Farm is owned by Sharon Peck. Do you want to use Barb's buckling or one from Willowmoon?


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla I'll ask her if she is judging Sandwich.


----------



## HerdQueen

Barb doesnt do the internet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool thanks!  

It's a bit of a drive for us.. IDK if I'll be able to talk my mom into it.. :/


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh. Yes Barb just had two bucklings born. She said we would be able to use her buck once he is older.


----------



## Goatzrule

I hope you can go. Its a really good show to get legs at because it is not as well known and it is at the end of the year, so most other farms already dried up there girls.


----------



## HerdQueen

Awesome. Barb is wonderful. I can't say enough nice things about her  When you bring your does up you will be behind my house. lol You must be using her buck out of Aonghas. He is owned by Christy at Birch Ridge Farm. She also used my buck Beau Tye.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so.. I think I'm gonna do it.. I think I may sell out of my Nigies... :sigh: Not till next year at the soonest.. but I have two does that I'm gonna be picky as to where they go.. Yall think I'm crazy? I still have mixed feelings.. I haven't told my mom yet lol! Don't want to get her hopes up too high yet lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

Ahhhhhh. YOUR GOING EARLESS!!!!! Tell your mom you'll compromise you want a Nubian.

Skyla, life is to short not to take any chances.


----------



## Goatzrule

That is so cool.


----------



## Goatzrule

Next year I am going to sell a buckling out of Ellie and I want him to have a good sire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> Ahhhhhh. YOUR GOING EARLESS!!!!! Tell your mom you'll compromise you want a Nubian.
> 
> Skyla, life is to short not to take any chances.


ROFL!! I love those little ears! 
Well they already said I could get one.. Im just worried about the noise... After hearing Mary's doe WAILING all day I'm a bit worried to bring one home... :/
I want an Lamancha x Nubian  lol! but my dad said no  guess it's time for another gun :lol:

but I don't want to regret it!  And I LOVE my Brookie! She is my favorite doe... but I can't keep just her with a bunch of big goats.. I don't want her hurt...


----------



## VincekFarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> so.. I think I'm gonna do it.. I think I may sell out of my Nigies... :sigh: Not till next year at the soonest.. but I have two does that I'm gonna be picky as to where they go.. Yall think I'm crazy? I still have mixed feelings.. I haven't told my mom yet lol! Don't want to get her hopes up too high yet lol!


I do think you're crazy. You have just finished constructing your foundation herd with your Nigerians and I know within a few years, you'll be breeding some gorgeous, winning animals. I can't believe you want to throw it all away!

I do respect your (pending) decision to go complete standard dairy goats if that is what you feel is best for you. 
Atleast you won't have to break your back fighting bratty Nigerians in the show ring if you do sell out. If you ever do have that craving to kill your back dragging a Nigerian around, I have plenty. :cheers:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> I do think you're crazy. You have just finished constructing your foundation herd with your Nigerians and I know within a few years, you'll be breeding some gorgeous, winning animals. I can't believe you want to throw it all away!
> 
> I do respect your (pending) decision to go complete standard dairy goats if that is what you feel is best for you.
> Atleast you won't have to break your back fighting bratty Nigerians in the show ring if you do sell out. If you ever do have that craving to kill your back dragging a Nigerian around, I have plenty. :cheers:


I know.. and that is what I keep thinking... I just wish i had more space.. I can't add anymore adult animals of either breed.. I can't risk anyone getting hurt.. adding kids is fine.. but I like to add breeding age stock here and there too...

I just don't know what to do! 
I just want to move.. then I can have separate pens for my standards and one for my Nigies... :sigh:

LOL! too bad you don't show any closer!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I don't think you're crazy, but I do urge you to think hard and pray over it. IMO, having goats around that you love makes the work worthwhile. If YOU want to sell out and will still enjoy goats as much, go for it. If you feel like you would regret it, or are doing it to please others, then keep your favorites.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Danielle  :hug: I needed that..
That's what I'm doing right now.. and the reason I've yet to tell my mom I'm even thinking it lol! She's on me all the time to sell them.. Ive agreed to sell most of them.. but Ellie, Brook, and Justice are the three I am refusing to let go at this point.. 
But then I think it would be nice to not worry about them and add adults and what not.. and how much more milk we would get.. and I don't know...


----------



## sassykat6181

Goatzrule said:


> Next year I am going to sell a buckling out of Ellie and I want him to have a good sire.


I have good sires.


----------



## Goatzrule

i bet. Pm me?


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Danielle  :hug: I needed that..
> That's what I'm doing right now.. and the reason I've yet to tell my mom I'm even thinking it lol! She's on me all the time to sell them.. Ive agreed to sell most of them.. but Ellie, Brook, and Justice are the three I am refusing to let go at this point..
> But then I think it would be nice to not worry about them and add adults and what not.. and how much more milk we would get.. and I don't know...


Don't rush. And I would gently ask your mom to respect how much you love them and not bring it up anymore. Not rudely, just say that it stresses you when she talks like that, and if you do give them up you want it to be on your terms so you don't regret it, or resent it. That's very important.

I do most of the manual goat work. I'm in charge during kidding season, hoof trimming, deworming, illness ... etc. My mom is a gigantic help and is ALWAYS there, she is my herd partner. We have to compromise for each other. She wanted MORE goats and TONS of milk, but I was getting stretched thin and super, SUPER stressed about the thought of all those kiddings and kids to take care of per year. So I had to bring it up, and we had to compromise. I can do no more than 3 kiddings a year. Mentally, that's how I am. At first I felt guilty, but in the end it was SUCH a relief, because I don't want to dread having goats. I want to enjoy it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Don't rush. And I would gently ask your mom to respect how much you love them and not bring it up anymore. Not rudely, just say that it stresses you when she talks like that, and if you do give them up you want it to be on your terms so you don't regret it, or resent it. That's very important.
> 
> I do most of the manual goat work. I'm in charge during kidding season, hoof trimming, deworming, illness ... etc. My mom is a gigantic help and is ALWAYS there, she is my herd partner. We have to compromise for each other. She wanted MORE goats and TONS of milk, but I was getting stretched thin and super, SUPER stressed about the thought of all those kiddings and kids to take care of per year. So I had to bring it up, and we had to compromise. I can do no more than 3 kiddings a year. Mentally, that's how I am. At first I felt guilty, but in the end it was SUCH a relief, because I don't want to dread having goats. I want to enjoy it.


It's not that she doesn't respect it.. She wants to keep Brook a little while longer and we have to keep Ellie a little longer too(bought her with a doe back agreement.. Not that I want to sell her anyway).. And of corse we will need a buck.. So that pretty much makes my three safe..
She always says it jokingly... But still brings it up often enough lol!

Thanks Danielle.. :hug: your great  always so encouraging  :hug:


----------

